# Voltain Lionfish



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Picked up this guy on my weekend trip at Rivers 2 Oceans. He's in his own tank so straight to the tank vs QT. No issues with transport or spending 2 days in a bucket. Eating right away. 

This is not a fish I ever expected to get although I did have a dwarf lion in my reef for several years. Something really showy yet easy to keep. The tank had garden eels, octopus, and dwarf cuttlefish in the past so in comparison this guy will be a breeze to keep. The tank gets a fair bit of sunlight and for now I'll just light the entire tank with a single par 38 which gives quite a different view then my mixed reef tank.


----------

